# Rabbit Hunting



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Recently I and my mate found a park with many rabbit burrows. Once I spotted a brown fur rabbit on the field next to the park, approx 15-20m away, shot perfectly straight but hit low (I lack long distance shooting practice). Other times we spot rabbits over 30m away, but they seem to notice us as soon as we spot them.

Any pointers on how to stalk rabbits? Active time, bait, traps, anything.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

No Problem, you hide behind a rock and make noises like a carrot.























Sorry, couldn't resist.
Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont completely understand the habits of the European Rabbit so my guess would be to get to know your prey a little before you actively hunt it.

If you want to bait your prey I dont see an issue with that, my father's key to constant daily dove kills is to bait the area where he hunts doves so why not try it with rabbits?

With cottontail rabbits its best to hunt them in the early morning hours before daylight or in the evening when its near sun down. Of course cottontails do not use burrows and prefer edges and will not go in the tall grass unless persued by a predator. They sleep in thickets or under brush piles but they have different habits so please find out more about your rabbits so you know what your dealing with.

Nico


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

If you dont know what you are doing dont even try and kill one, a rabbit is a tuff little thing, you want to shoot them 20yard max, and not outside there holes, a rabbit will run even when it has been hit fatal, the neves kick in, and it will just drop in the hole, and trapping with snares and so on, have to be set for the right hight for the hight of the grass, at least 6in off the ground, and all snares are not leagle in britain, you have to use sping snare that just hold the rabbits, and not set them near any houses or you will end up with a cat or someones small dog in them, jeff


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

European rabbits,

Thee are millions of them here lol. I have shot many, many of them with airguns out to 60 yards, and have accidently taken a little one at 7 yards using my daisy p51 some two years ago while tramping.

Euro rabbits are different from the cotton tail (which we do not have here). Cotton tails are very similair to european hares, that they hide among vegetation, and rarely go out into the open (unless very far from you or a predator) except for early mornings and evenings. Do not try shooting cotten tails unless you know what you are doing, as they are very tough.

I shot a hare a year ago with a .222, and yet it ran for about 60m before it died, they are tough things !!

European rabbits on the other hand are fairly easy game if you know what you are doing. Go to the land in which you are in favour of hunting on for about a day. Investigate the land, taking notes if yu can about where they usually hang out in, and where their burrows are located. Remember Euro rabbits always live around their burrows, unlike the hare/cottontail. After you have found a spot, then just sit there and wait for your ,moment......it really works.

AJ


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

philly said:


> No Problem, you hide behind a rock and make noises like a carrot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

Sounds like you might need to stalk them to get a little closer, you don't want the wind on your back as you get close other wise they will know your about. walk slowly and quietly as close to cover as you can, walk in a crouched fashion. if they are alerted and you can see them looking around stop for a few moments and see what they do, if they haven't spotted you they will soon continue grazing, then you can continue to get a bit closer.


----------

